# puppy went blind!



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

we have been parents to rufus for a little over 3 weeks now. she was given to us after a friend realized she couldnt (didnt want to) take care of her. she received her from a couple who had 2 maltese and they had this puppy. rufus is now 8 weeks old and yes, i know that is entirely too young to be away from the mom but hey... i cant take her back. anyway, she has now been to the vet where he checked her out, said everything looked good and has received her first set of shots. she has seems completely normal up until a few days ago. over the weekend we noticed something was a little off. she was kinda leaning to one side and rubbing at her ear. our first thought was ear infection and so we took her to the vet the following monday. 

now, let me back up a little bit and fill you in on some more information. it might not be relevant but i dont know.... she has always done circles. not all the time, mostly when she is playing or looking to go potty. she has run into things often but i took that as the hair around her eyes possibly being in her line of vision, running around on the hardwood floor and losing balance and from just being a puppy. now, it wasnt like she was hitting things so hard it was causing her pain but i took notice to it. 

ok... back to the vet. when i was getting her ready to go, she seemed a little disoriented. i thought it was maybe because her ear infection was throwing her hearing off. but when i went to pick her up and she got aggressive is when i started to question waht was really going on. she howled and cried the whole way there (she loves car rides) and yapped anytime someone tried to touch her. when the vet came in and he picked her up to look in her ear, you would think someone was murdering her. we couldnt calm her down and it took everything out of my boyfriend and i to hold her still. they cleaned out her ears, plucked out some hair and examined the wax. the vet said it was nothing major but did find a little yeast in the ear we thought was bothering her and gave us some ear drops. when i voiced my concern about her running into things, he told me that was normal and puppies act clumsy. he trimmed up the hair around her eyes so i thought that might help.

when we were up and getting ready for work the next day, i knew something just wasnt right. she wasnt as playful and i felt like she couldnt see us. again, when we would try to pick her up she acted aggressive again... like she was defending herself because someone was attacking her. we thought it was because of the vet the day before and she was just still a little shaken up from that. later that day i sat in front of her crate and didnt say anything or make any noise. she didnt do anything. i put my fingers in front of her and moved them around, still nothing. it wasnt until i sniffed is when i got a reaction from her. she heard me, she just couldnt see me. one, i was panicked because i didnt know what was wrong and two, i was furious at the vet for not taking more concern when i said something about her vision. i made an appt with another vet and took her in the next day. i was practically in tears when i arrived. they did blood work and bile tests and other things with her that the previous vet didnt do. she explained that although she wasnt sure what was going on, she was still somewhat optimistic since rufus was acting like a puppy should. she was eating, drinking, peeing, pooping and exploring. (she sniffed that whole room like it was nobodys business, haha) she said that everything was working and her retinas werent damaged but there was just something not working to sync up the brain with her eyes. she also said she was a little anemic.

so, here i am today. rufus is eating and drinking normally. she is going to the bathroom normally. she just cant see. i have been reading anything i can get my hands on but i still dont know what is going on. the vet said her blood work came back fine and her bile test was just a tad over the normal limit. i have an appt with a neurologist tomorrow and i dont know what is going to happen from there...

any suggestions? ive looked up liver shunts, distemper, progressive retinal atrophy... i just dont know. anyone been through something like this before?




(we knew what we were getting ourselves into by taking her in. we knew there could be problems and it could be costly. my heart just melted when i saw her and i wasnt just going to let my friend give her to strangers or have her be taken to a shelter.)
(oh, and i know that rufus is a boy name but ive always wanted a dog named rufus and we just call her rufie now)


----------



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

let me also add......
she isnt as aggressive toward us anymore. she is a little freaked out when we go to pick her up but we have been working with her. we sit in front of her for awhile and let her sniff around, lick our hands and pet her before doing anything. you can tell she is still a little nervous when she is picked up but when she goes to nip at us, we tell her no and she starts to calm down. she is still pretty jumpy to noises but i assume that to be normal if you cant see.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know what to advise you but wanted to say that I applaud you for stepping up to the plate and taking in a dog that you knew could have serious problems and being committed to her care. Ther are many people her who are very experienced with puppy health and I am sure they will comment.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, I'm so sad to hear your story. If you've had Rufus for 3 weeks and she's now 8 weeks old, that means you got her at 5 weeks? And your friend had her before that, so how old was the poor thing when your friend got her? Yikes!

I'm really surprised the first vet didn't notice that your Rufus might be blind. To me that seems like a major issue that he just overlooked. If you shared your concerns with him, I don't understand why he wouldn't at least run some tests to see if you were right.

And I'm not sure I understand what the 2nd vet said. Everything's ok, including the retinas, yet your dog is blind? I really don't know what's going on, that just sounds off to me.

Regardless, I hope you do everything you can to give Rufus a healthy, happy life. I don't have any experience with blind dogs, but hopefully other members will and they can give you some advice.

Best of luck to you and Rufus. Post some pictures so we can see the cutie!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't have suggestions for you but just wanted to say thank you for taking care of this little one. Poor little thing.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi! :welcome1: Did you tell the vet that she was circling? It sounds neurological. Try researching GME. Possible tumor in the brain. A friend had a dog doing some of what your've described who had a tumor behind the eye. GME can also affect the eyes. Here is a little information on it. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granulomatous...ngoencephalitis 

http://www.ekonsil.com/Granulomatous_meningoencephalitis

You are a great person to have taken her in and giving her a good life.

Tina


----------



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

my friend had her two nights. she said she couldnt sleep with the crying all night. i told her it is normal and it will go away... 
my friend (being the drama queen she is) made a bigger deal out of it than what it really was and told me she couldnt take care of herself and a puppy. yes, i wanted to smack her too but i just took the puppy instead  fyi - she cried one night and hasnt cried since!

the 2nd vet didnt know what to think either. that is why she suggested seeing a neurologist. she said the pupils are dilating as they should and there is no damage to the retinas. all of her other reflexes are working. she gave me some ideas of what she thought it could be but since the blood work and bile tests were just taken and they didnt have any results yet, she didnt want to say for sure. when i talked to her this morning, she said a neurologist would be my best bet.

im ok with a blind puppy, that doesnt bother me. (to be honest, she is actually using her pee pads like she should be. there hasnt been a mess on the floor since. she is a little stinker!!  ) it just bothers me not knowing how this happened and if it could get worse.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope the neurologist can shed some light on this! Best of luck to you. And thank you for loving and taking care of Rufus!


----------



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

QUOTE (Tina @ Feb 4 2010, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881674


> Hi! :welcome1: Did you tell the vet that she was circling? It sounds neurological. Try researching GME. Possible tumor in the brain. A friend had a dog doing some of what your've described who had a tumor behind the eye. GME can also affect the eyes. Here is a little information on it.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granulomatous...ngoencephalitis
> 
> http://www.ekonsil.com/Granulomatous_meningoencephalitis
> ...


yes, i told her about the circling and she saw it first hand as well. 

i did read information about gme. i was just hoping that wasnt it... i dont want to lose her already.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (jetpackhero @ Feb 4 2010, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881675


> my friend had her two nights. she said she couldnt sleep with the crying all night. i told her it is normal and it will go away...
> my friend (being the drama queen she is) made a bigger deal out of it than what it really was and told me she couldnt take care of herself and a puppy. yes, i wanted to smack her too but i just took the puppy instead  fyi - she cried one night and hasnt cried since!
> 
> the 2nd vet didnt know what to think either. that is why she suggested seeing a neurologist. she said the pupils are dilating as they should and there is no damage to the retinas. all of her other reflexes are working. she gave me some ideas of what she thought it could be but since the blood work and bile tests were just taken and they didnt have any results yet, she didnt want to say for sure. when i talked to her this morning, she said a neurologist would be my best bet.
> ...


Do you mind if I ask what state you are in? Here in california, it's illegal to sell a puppy before 8 weeks old. The age of your isn't the fault of you or your friend, the breeder should have known better. And this is another good reason why it can be scary breeding your 'pets'

Please keep us updated on her status!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It could be her liver. Animals with liver problems sometimes walk in circles.....and also I had a cat one time that went blind after being spayed - that's when they found out she had liver problems, and she died a few months later. 

The pup would need a bile acid test, but I don't know if she's too young for that. Talk with your vet.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

awww thank you for taking the puppy in and giving her a loving home :grouphug: please keep us updated on her status


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh this is upsetting I'm sure!Thank you for being so compassionate and seeing to it this little ones gest the best of care!

Yes, important to know the cause behind this issue but in the meantime here's some info fo those having pooches that are blind... tips tohelp them and you cope better. 

Blind puppy: http://www.blinddogs.com/puppy.htm

http://www.blinddogs.com/tips.htm

Good books for info:
http://www.petcarebooks.com/


----------



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

she had a bile test. came back a little above normal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJky_OeEEzg

i just posted this video up on youtube of her. its basically her just circling. when she stops though, she looks up which i dont get. she seems a little unsteady but i would be too if i was circling all the time.


also, should i keep her in a confined area? there is a section of the kitchen we keep gated off for her so she is pretty familiar with it. i didnt know if we should keep her in there so she feels safe or what. we ended up sitting in there all night last night playing with her.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor thing...and poor you. Bless you for taking on this precious wee one. How old was she when she had her first vaccines and what was given at that time?

For you breeders on this board, when do you normally do bile acid tests on yours before letting them leave for their new homes? Can you get an accurate reading on a bile acid test on one at 8 weeks?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (jetpackhero @ Feb 4 2010, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881692


> she had a bile test. came back a little above normal.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJky_OeEEzg
> 
> ...


The circling I'm seeing on that video happens after she's bumped into a few things. I believe what she's doing is 'mapping'. I've seen other blind dogs do that in unfamiliar areas to figure out where they can and can't go. There are some things that can be done to help a blind dog map out an area. Trying to remember the titles of some of the books that are out there. Hopefully others will know. I'll try to find them and get back to you.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (jetpackhero @ Feb 4 2010, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881692


> she had a bile test. came back a little above normal.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJky_OeEEzg
> 
> ...


Gosh, she is so cute! I was so nervous watching the video! I'm afraid she'd going to bump into the door, the wall, or the table.  Poor thing.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This definately sounds neurological and progressing rapidly with the circling, aggression and now the blindness. Could be any number of things causing it. I have the feeling the breeder is aware of problems with the pups and thats why it was placed so young. Thank-you for giving her a loving home to see her though what ever life is bringing. Hugs to you also. I hope it is a fixable issue.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Your little puppy is precious.....in my opinion, she does need to see the neurologist. Take the video so the doctor can see it. Good luck and keep us informed~~~~~~


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe detached retinas? My friend had a Mastiff that would run into things as a puppy and he just thought the dog was "clumsy" too. It wasn't till the pup was 7 months when she almost walked right off the edge of a staircase when he knew something was wrong. The vet said she had detached retinas and was blind in both eyes!!  He asked the breeder and the breeder wanted to put the dog down! :angry: :angry: :angry: My friend refused and kept her instead, she went on to live a long happy life.  

It's so honorable that you are going to take care of her, she is lucky to have you. Hope that you find the problem soon and in the meanwhile I'll be keeping her in my prayers. Bless the poor little thing!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (jetpackhero @ Feb 4 2010, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881692


> she had a bile test. came back a little above normal.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJky_OeEEzg
> 
> ...


She is trying to figure out where she is. Too bad she doesn't have sonar. LOL 

Tina


----------



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 4 2010, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881695


> Poor thing...and poor you. Bless you for taking on this precious wee one. How old was she when she had her first vaccines and what was given at that time?
> 
> For you breeders on this board, when do you normally do bile acid tests on yours before letting them leave for their new homes? Can you get an accurate reading on a bile acid test on one at 8 weeks?[/B]


i took her to get puppy shots the day after i got her so she was almost 6 weeks. 
distemper, adenovirus 2, parainfluenza, parvovirus. those are the ones marked on the vaccination record.

she does bump into things quite often and some of those times im surprised she wasnt hurt  every time i hear a bump i run to see if it was her, usually she is sleeping and its just me being paranoid.

she isnt aggressive anymore. like i said, i think she was in the beginning because she didnt understand what was going on and not being able to see. she isnt aggressive anymore... but you have to let her know you are there and keep her calm while picking her up.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 4 2010, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881698


> QUOTE (jetpackhero @ Feb 4 2010, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881692





> she had a bile test. came back a little above normal.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJky_OeEEzg
> 
> ...


The circling I'm seeing on that video happens after she's bumped into a few things. I believe what she's doing is 'mapping'. I've seen other blind dogs do that in unfamiliar areas to figure out where they can and can't go. There are some things that can be done to help a blind dog map out an area. Trying to remember the titles of some of the books that are out there. Hopefully others will know. I'll try to find them and get back to you.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Still don't have the names of some of those books. I'm sure JMM will have them. But you will probably see that her circling will increase in size until she bumps into something and then her circles will become smaller again. I remember reading about not moving furniture around once they are familiar with a home and an anchor spot. A spot that they really know and feel safe in. So when they become disoriented, you can take them back to that 'anchor spot'. Using masking tape to mark tricky areas, like the top of a step, a curb, from going from a carpeted area to an uncarpeted area, etc...

NorthCentral Maltese Rescue had little Mr. Magoo. At the picnic where I met him, he did this to map out new areas.

As for vaccines...I'm not sure when they should be started on these toy breeds. But I do know that they need to be separated by at least 3 weeks. That's a ton of vaccines in one so tiny.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor baby!  I am glad you are taking care of her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Her vaccinations should not have been started so early, definitely not at 5 weeks old. 8 weeks is the minimum I would start giving vaccinations. Again not your fault, you were going by what your vet recommended. 

At 8 weeks old, a bile acid test is not going to be too accurate. Did they do two blood draws, pre and post meal?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 4 2010, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881695


> Poor thing...and poor you. Bless you for taking on this precious wee one. How old was she when she had her first vaccines and what was given at that time?
> 
> For you breeders on this board, when do you normally do bile acid tests on yours before letting them leave for their new homes? Can you get an accurate reading on a bile acid test on one at 8 weeks?[/B]


I think accurate bile acids are taken at 16 weeks of age to rule out liver shunts, etc.

To the original poster: I'm so very sorry you are having to worry about this little baby. I'm proud of you for taking the initiative to find out what is going on with this situation and I hope everything works out for the better. In your video, it does appear that she may have a neurological problem of some sort. Please keep us all updated on her condition.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (jetpackhero @ Feb 4 2010, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881712


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 4 2010, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881695





> Poor thing...and poor you. Bless you for taking on this precious wee one. How old was she when she had her first vaccines and what was given at that time?
> 
> For you breeders on this board, when do you normally do bile acid tests on yours before letting them leave for their new homes? Can you get an accurate reading on a bile acid test on one at 8 weeks?[/B]


i took her to get puppy shots the day after i got her so she was almost 6 weeks. 
distemper, adenovirus 2, parainfluenza, parvovirus. those are the ones marked on the vaccination record.

she does bump into things quite often and some of those times im surprised she wasnt hurt  every time i hear a bump i run to see if it was her, usually she is sleeping and its just me being paranoid.

she isnt aggressive anymore. like i said, i think she was in the beginning because she didnt understand what was going on and not being able to see. she isnt aggressive anymore... but you have to let her know you are there and keep her calm while picking her up.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Since the aggression has gone away after working with her and making her more comfortable, I wouldn't think that it would be neurological. It could just be that she was reacting because she was frightened by not being able to see what was going on. I hope that the vets will be able to take care of her and get her fixed up. Poor little baby. Thank you for taking this little girl in. My prayers are with you all!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm guessing the vet checked her for juvenile cataracts?
She did look like she is mapping her territory. I would keep her confined to a
smaller area until you find out exactly what is going on. If it's only blindness
she will learn her way around and even to go outside. If it's more then time
and diagnosis will determine the outcome.

My brother had a cocker that went blind after having diabetes for years. That
sweet dog learned the lay of the home and steps to go out. She was his soul
dog, he use to say. She lived to a ripe old age even with daily injections.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 4 2010, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881724


> Her vaccinations should not have been started so early, definitely not at 5 weeks old. 8 weeks is the minimum I would start giving vaccinations. Again not your fault, you were going by what your vet recommended.
> 
> At 8 weeks old, a bile acid test is not going to be too accurate. Did they do two blood draws, pre and post meal?[/B]


That's kind of what I was thinking on the Bile Acid tests.

Oh and please....don't think it was your fault for having vaccines done all at one time when she was only 5/6 weeks old. The breeder and vet should be the ones you rely on for that type of knowledge.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

:Welcome 2: I am so glad that you joined us and hope that your little one gets help, I saw the video and yes it looks like she is mapping the area, my shih tzu lived to be 19 1/2 years and was blind for 10 years she did the same thing when she was in a new place, but after that she knew how to get around and find her food, water, potty pads and even loved to go outside and after a while she knew how to find her way to the door and barked to be let in. She didn't let anything get her down and most people never even knew she was blind as she could still sit up and beg when she smelled the treats. Loved that dog and miss her so much. I am so happy that you are doing everything for her and in return she will learn to love you even more for it. I bet she is a real cuddle bug. Please posts pictures and what they find out and will say prayers that she will have a complete recovery of her health and eyes.

Hugs,
Lucy, Breeze, Savannah and Sparkle


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 4 2010, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881716


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 4 2010, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881698





> QUOTE (jetpackhero @ Feb 4 2010, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881692





> she had a bile test. came back a little above normal.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJky_OeEEzg
> 
> ...


The circling I'm seeing on that video happens after she's bumped into a few things. I believe what she's doing is 'mapping'. I've seen other blind dogs do that in unfamiliar areas to figure out where they can and can't go. There are some things that can be done to help a blind dog map out an area. Trying to remember the titles of some of the books that are out there. Hopefully others will know. I'll try to find them and get back to you.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Still don't have the names of some of those books. I'm sure JMM will have them. But you will probably see that her circling will increase in size until she bumps into something and then her circles will become smaller again. I remember reading about not moving furniture around once they are familiar with a home and an anchor spot. A spot that they really know and feel safe in. So when they become disoriented, you can take them back to that 'anchor spot'. Using masking tape to mark tricky areas, like the top of a step, a curb, from going from a carpeted area to an uncarpeted area, etc...

NorthCentral Maltese Rescue had little Mr. Magoo. At the picnic where I met him, he did this to map out new areas.

As for vaccines...I'm not sure when they should be started on these toy breeds. But I do know that they need to be separated by at least 3 weeks. That's a ton of vaccines in one so tiny.
[/B][/QUOTE]


If I could add, I believe I've seen markers (on Dog Whisperer) being scented items as well, to help them find things. I'm not sure what scented the things were, (or if it was a scent sprayed on a corner of furniture or wall etc ?) but all things/furniture have their own scents too I guess. 
not sure I explained that very well, but I hope you get the idea. 
I hope it's something fixable too, and so glad she has you to care for her.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

That tape made me cry....she looks so lost and confused....and that whimper just got me....but she's a cutie and I bet with lots of love and meds, she'll be the best friend you ever will have.....Sending yall my prayers.











Hugs, Blanche


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I just wanted to say bless your heart for taking in that adorable girl and giving her the care that she needs and deserves.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Bless her little heart. What a cutie! Welcome to SM, glad you joined us! There are lots of great and very knowledgeable malt lovers here. I hope they can find out what's wrong and it's fixable. Bless your soul for giving her a great home. Please keep us posted on how Rufie is doing.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable, bless her heart. I am so glad she ended up with you. You are taking such good care of her and you are trying to learn everything you can. She is very lucky. I am sending prayers that her problem will be a fixable one. You will find that the people on this board abhor back yard breeders like the one you got this little angel from. Bless you for all you are doing. You will be rewarded in abundance with the love you will get from this little girl. WELCOME and please keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 4 2010, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881730


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 4 2010, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881724





> Her vaccinations should not have been started so early, definitely not at 5 weeks old. 8 weeks is the minimum I would start giving vaccinations. Again not your fault, you were going by what your vet recommended.
> 
> At 8 weeks old, a bile acid test is not going to be too accurate. Did they do two blood draws, pre and post meal?[/B]


That's kind of what I was thinking on the Bile Acid tests.

Oh and please....don't think it was your fault for having vaccines done all at one time when she was only 5/6 weeks old. The breeder and vet should be the ones you rely on for that type of knowledge.
[/B][/QUOTE]

i really hate the first vet i went to. i was so furious when all of this happened... my boyfriend said he swore he saw fire in my eyes. i didnt realize she was too young to start giving vaccinations. i cant believe the vet didnt say anything. that makes me hate him even more. it still hasnt left my mind to walk into that office and rip him a new one. (whew... sorry for that rant) 

they only did one blood test and did it post meal. she had eaten a couple of hours before. 

my boyfriend is taking her to the neurologist tomorrow morning. i guess we just wait and see. thanks for all of your help and kindness!!



oh - and if you cried during the video, its ok. i do it all the time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:bysmilie: oh she's precious :wub: I will be praying for her, I'm so glad you love her, she needs you


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If a dog has a symptomatic liver shunt (they have symptoms) then the bile acids will be elevated. 

When to start vaccines is not a hard and fast rule. If a puppy was weaned early, then vaccines may be started sooner than 8 weeks but no earlier than 6 weeks. Assuming this pup was already placed before 8 weeks, giving a DHPP at 6 weeks is not a horrible idea.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Praying for some cause that can have a good outcome. Broke my heart watching her on the video. :crying: She's adorable. :grouphug: thanks for giving her the care she deserves.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I watched the video and it broke my heart. I pray everything gets better for her. 
Please let us know what the doctor says tomorrow.
:grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I quickly read through the thread, and didn't notice if you've seen an eye specialist yet. 

The video looks exactly like my LBB at that age (he was born blind). He still circles.
He'll start out doing a small circle, which get bigger. Pretty soon he's running laps in a huge circle.
He does this, because the area is now mapped out, and it's safe to run. 

He will also do many small circles when taken to an unfamiliar place. This is his way of mapping out
the room. Once he's mapped it out, (by circling, and bashing lightly into things), he will then remember
where everything is, and is able to walk around. 

I sure hope you get to the bottom of this. Is it possible the pup was born blind, and it just wasn't 
noticed, because she was so young?

Bless your heart for seeing her through this. You and your husband are awesome!! :grouphug:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

that video really touched me :bysmilie: :bysmilie: she is just so precious. i'll be praying for her. please do keep us updated.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have no advice, but just wanted to say that you are amazing!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What an adorable puppy - Rufie is just so cute! I will be saying prayers for you that it is something either fixable or she's simply blind and will live a long normal otherwise healthy life. Thank you for giving this little one a home. 

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (jetpackhero @ Feb 4 2010, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881791


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 4 2010, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881730





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 4 2010, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881724





> Her vaccinations should not have been started so early, definitely not at 5 weeks old. 8 weeks is the minimum I would start giving vaccinations. Again not your fault, you were going by what your vet recommended.
> 
> At 8 weeks old, a bile acid test is not going to be too accurate. Did they do two blood draws, pre and post meal?[/B]


That's kind of what I was thinking on the Bile Acid tests.

Oh and please....don't think it was your fault for having vaccines done all at one time when she was only 5/6 weeks old. The breeder and vet should be the ones you rely on for that type of knowledge.
[/B][/QUOTE]

i really hate the first vet i went to. i was so furious when all of this happened... my boyfriend said he swore he saw fire in my eyes. i didnt realize she was too young to start giving vaccinations. i cant believe the vet didnt say anything. that makes me hate him even more. it still hasnt left my mind to walk into that office and rip him a new one. (whew... sorry for that rant) 

they only did one blood test and did it post meal. she had eaten a couple of hours before. 

my boyfriend is taking her to the neurologist tomorrow morning. i guess we just wait and see. thanks for all of your help and kindness!!



oh - and if you cried during the video, its ok. i do it all the time.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm praying that the appointment goes well tomorrow. Poor puppy, this must be so emotional for you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Please, run, don't walk to a vet that is knowledgeable about neurological conditions. Circling, disorientation and sudden blindness are classic signs of GME. I am treating my dog for this condition right now, although she did not have blindness. Hers is the multifocal type. This could be focal GME. It is imperative that you get proper care quickly to minimize any permenant damage if this is what she has. Where are you located. I can give you a list of vet neurologists by state. I hope your baby is OK!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, sweet baby girl. My heart goes out to you. Lots of prayers and good luck wishes going your way for tomorrow's vet visit. God bless all of you.
xoxoxoxooxoxxo


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Vet neurologist by state:

http://www.cavalierhealth.org/neurologists.htm


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG that video was so heartbreaking.

Could it be something caused by the vaccine??? Did you say it happened shortly after her shots? That is weird that they can't see anything phsyically wrong with her eyes. Like that the pupils still dialate and everything.

I hope whatever it is, it's something that can be fixed. Thats so sad. Its awful enough when an older dog goes blind or loses some of their eyesight. But that is extremely sad for just a baby dog to have that. They are full of spunk and like to run around, poor thing runs into stuff.  

Good luck at the vets, we are all sending you good vibes!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhh, precious little Rufus. We will be sitting on the edge of our seats to hear what info you get from the Neurologist. 
Bless you for helping this tiny baby.....yup, we cried watching her in the video.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Just want you to know we are all supporting you through this very stressful& trying time. Many Puppy licks and hugs sent your way with a lot of positive thoughts and prayers. Best of luck today at the neurologists, hope it is something that can be treated. Thanks to the folks that posted the tips and books about managing with a blind pup. 

And Bravo to you for doing all you can for this adorable little Rufus !


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and Rufus today and praying all goes well at the vet's.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Feb 4 2010, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881738


> :Welcome 2: I am so glad that you joined us and hope that your little one gets help, I saw the video and yes it looks like she is mapping the area, my shih tzu lived to be 19 1/2 years and was blind for 10 years she did the same thing when she was in a new place, but after that she knew how to get around and find her food, water, potty pads and even loved to go outside and after a while she knew how to find her way to the door and barked to be let in. She didn't let anything get her down and most people never even knew she was blind as she could still sit up and beg when she smelled the treats. Loved that dog and miss her so much. I am so happy that you are doing everything for her and in return she will learn to love you even more for it. I bet she is a real cuddle bug. Please posts pictures and what they find out and will say prayers that she will have a complete recovery of her health and eyes.
> 
> Hugs,
> Lucy, Breeze, Savannah and Sparkle[/B]


Ditto.

I have a neighbor who had a baby shih tzu that went blind when she had him neutered. He remaind an only for a few years and he learned to cope very well. Then she got him a comanion tzu and they are SO wonderful together. She helps him in many ways.

Anyway, best of luck with everything and keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 4 2010, 11:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881905


> Vet neurologist by state:
> 
> http://www.cavalierhealth.org/neurologists.htm[/B]


im in KY and the neurologist listed is who we are taking her to. 
her appointment is at 9am and my boyfriend is taking her. this waiting game sucks!!!

i hope she comes back and the only thing is wrong is that she is blind. i can totally live with that... i hate it for her being so young but we can all manage. and like i said, since she has lost sight, she has been using those potty pads like a pro. haha. gotta try and find the positiveness in this somehow.


----------



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 4 2010, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881844


> I quickly read through the thread, and didn't notice if you've seen an eye specialist yet.
> 
> The video looks exactly like my LBB at that age (he was born blind). He still circles.
> He'll start out doing a small circle, which get bigger. Pretty soon he's running laps in a huge circle.
> ...


i am almost 100% positive she wasnt blind when we first got her. she would chase us around the back yard and know exactly where we were at and when to stop. and she always used to chase my socks at night. (i would wear bright, fuzzy socks and she would just go nuts! cutest darn thing!)


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Bless you for loving Rufus.

We had Mr Magoo (a blind Maltese) for some weeks until he went to live with his furever home. We tried consistency more than anything. For example:

whenever he got close to something, we'd say "careful!". his furever home still uses this command.
whenever we were going to pick him up, we'd say "I pick up a puppy". THEN we'd pick him up; it lessened the surprise.
whenever we set him down, we always set him down by his food dish; that way he was always oriented.

you can dab some oil of peppermint on the door you always use to take Rufus outside. you said you're using pee pads, so this may not be necessary. you could dab a scent on a rag and tie it around the leg on the bed or crate so she can always find her "safe" place.

there are some EXCELLENT products you can purchase: one gentleman makes a "halo". it fits on the torso. attached to it is a very pliable rod that makes a U shape in front of the blind dog. the blind dog can still put his/her head down to eat and drink, but if s/he gets about 5-6" from an item/wall/piece of furniture/cabinet, the loop will touch and the dog sort of gently bounces back a step. of course, if s/he's running full bore, I'm sure the effectiveness of the halo is pretty much zero!

honest, a second dog will actually act as a seeing eye dog to Rufus, too. Rufus would put her nose at about the shoulder of 2nd dog and then just mirror everything the seeing eye dog does: turn corners, run, chase, walk... I'm sure you could search on youtube and find lots of examples.

Again, bless you for doing this for Rufus; she deserves love, too. This isn't her fault and I think you're wonderful to realize that. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm a little late in coming to this story. How heartbreaking for both you and Rufie. She really is a special, beautiful little girl and I"m happy she has you and your boyfriend to take care of her. Please do not give up on this little one...I applaud you for everything you have done for her already. Praying that you get to the bottom of this quickly. 
Be strong! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Feb 5 2010, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881971


> Bless you for loving Rufus.
> 
> We had Mr Magoo (a blind Maltese) for some weeks until he went to live with his furever home. We tried consistency more than anything. For example:
> 
> ...


What awesome information!!! 
Am praying that the neuro visit sheds light on what's going on and happy to hear that's the neuro on Pam's list!!! You are wonderful for giving this little girl so much love and attention! :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so glad Rufie wound up being with you...God bless you for taking such good care of her. She's a beautiful baby and I will be praying all goes well today for her. Keep us updated.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh poor baby ... thank you so much for taking her in and taking care of her :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Feb 5 2010, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881998


> I am so glad Rufie wound up being with you...God bless you for taking such good care of her. She's a beautiful baby and I will be praying all goes well today for her. Keep us updated.[/B]


Yes, us too.... prayers and positive thoughts... she is a cutie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in to see if there is any word from the appt. with the neurologist yet.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Praying it is only blindness and not a brain injury or GME. I'm crossing my fingers until we hear from the neurologist. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

What a heart breaking situation. Hang in there. Bless your open heart. I too cried watching the video. Rufie looked so innocent and lost. Praying for the best with the neuro appointment. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

P.s. Rufie is absolutely adorable! :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was checking for an update. I'm really worried about that baby.
Hugs and prayers.
:grouphug:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

My lil Jasmyne was born blind but she never did the circling thing. We use the 'careful' phrase as well if she gets to near to something she'll run into but she very seldom does. Maybe it's because she's never had sight that she doesn't circle or run into things since she doesn't know she was suppose to see. But these are amazing animals and Rufus will adjust in no time. I hope you're able to get some answers from the neurologist today. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking for an update after the neurologist visit. I can't get your pup off my mind. So hoping for good news.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Poor baby! I'm so glad she has you to care for her. I'll be praying for the best for this little one. :grouphug:


----------



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

what a long day!!!!!

so, i have my baby back. :wub: my boyfriend took her in at 9am and she was there all day. we finally got the call to go get her about 4pm. since im still soaking everything in, i will list what procedures were done....

physical exam
neuro exam
cervical radiographs
liver function tests (pre and post bile acid)
canine distemper
toxoplasmosis titer (IgG, IgM)

we were given lactulose and hills l/d diet. 

we were given clavamox from the 2nd vet (who referred us to the specialist) and i am wondering since i forgot to ask.... is it ok to still be giving her that too? 

the doctor was sooo nice and was answering questions before they were coming out of my mouth. 

i am sure im forgetting something but i just want to hold my baby so i will be back later.  thank you so much for your caring and concern! it really means a lot!!!


----------



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

oh, she also has to go back in about 10 days for a checkup and possibly a ct scan and csf spinal tap. *sigh*

does anyone use any holistic treatments? ive been reading up on a few things but i would like some honest answers.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, I'm so glad everything went well! Hopefully it's nothing too bad. rayer:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds like your neurologist is right on top of things. Clavamox is ok with the other meds. Check with the vet if you need to continue. I would encourage acupuncture and I have had luck with a vet that practices Chinese medicine.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Did i miss reading? Did the neuro give a diagnosis? Sorry if I am being dense. I hope this can be resolved with your sweet baby.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

At 6yrs old Ben our first Malti went blind, a friend gave us bells to put on the other dogs collars. Each dog had a different sounding bell.
That way Ben always knew who was by him. We also placed a bell out side next to the door. Scents work well in the inside
but on the outside the wind can blow them in to many directions. 

Our Ben had a Disease called SARDS he had lots of other issues that followed along with the disease. One was elevated liver issues.
The vet put him on Clavamox. He was on that for a month or more and it did help bring his liver back in the normal range. Sadley he died a year ago tommorow from kidney Failure. Rip little guy Mom still misses you!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Martha, the tests from today are sent to an outside lab so probably no results until early next week.


----------



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

milk thistle?
alpha lipoic acid?

has anyone tried this or know anything about it?

my boyfriend and i try to take an organic approach to everything we do. we will probably try and do the same thing with her. (along with what the doctor suggests)


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry; I don't have any advice to offer, but she looks like an absolute sweetheart. Thank you for taking care of that little girl. I wish you and her the very best.


----------



## squeak (Nov 26, 2009)

Here is a link to a forum that could help you with information: http://blinddog.info/msgbd/
Your little one seems to be coping well with it so far. I wish her, you and your boyfriend all the best. She is a lucky little girl to have a family that loves her so much! My husband's dog went blind it was amazing how he adapted to the situation. The only things he would run into were kitchen chairs when they were moved by people sitting in them. We are all anxious to see what the specialist has to say. Good luck.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (jetpackhero @ Feb 6 2010, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882494


> milk thistle?
> alpha lipoic acid?
> 
> has anyone tried this or know anything about it?
> ...


I don't know anything about that particular product or company, but I know many of us try to use a holistic approach as well. Milk thistle is something that is great to support the liver. However I would caution you to wait until you get a diagnosis before administering anything holistic. It can alter any future test that may need to be run for one thing, and I just don't advise treating an unknown condition. You could make things worse. Many vets will suggest holistic products in conjunction with regular treatments, depending on the condition. Even holistic vets work in conjunction with regular vets. If you don't have access to a holistic vet, and your vet is unfamiliar or not open to holistic products to work with, aid, etc his/her approach...just be sure that they are aware of what you are administering for their records. It's just a safe guard for what ever they may need to prescribe or do in the future.


----------



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 6 2010, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882754


> QUOTE (jetpackhero @ Feb 6 2010, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882494





> milk thistle?
> alpha lipoic acid?
> 
> has anyone tried this or know anything about it?
> ...


I don't know anything about that particular product or company, but I know many of us try to use a holistic approach as well. Milk thistle is something that is great to support the liver. However I would caution you to wait until you get a diagnosis before administering anything holistic. It can alter any future test that may need to be run for one thing, and I just don't advise treating an unknown condition. You could make things worse. Many vets will suggest holistic products in conjunction with regular treatments, depending on the condition. Even holistic vets work in conjunction with regular vets. If you don't have access to a holistic vet, and your vet is unfamiliar or not open to holistic products to work with, aid, etc his/her approach...just be sure that they are aware of what you are administering for their records. It's just a safe guard for what ever they may need to prescribe or do in the future.
[/B][/QUOTE]


yes, you are totally right. my boyfriend said the same thing... haha. i started reading aloud everything i had looked up to him and he had to tell me to slow me down.  he told me we werent doing anything but what the doctor said until we got the tests back. i am just so ready to get the healing process going.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (jetpackhero @ Feb 6 2010, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882766


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 6 2010, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882754





> QUOTE (jetpackhero @ Feb 6 2010, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882494





> milk thistle?
> alpha lipoic acid?
> 
> has anyone tried this or know anything about it?
> ...


I don't know anything about that particular product or company, but I know many of us try to use a holistic approach as well. Milk thistle is something that is great to support the liver. However I would caution you to wait until you get a diagnosis before administering anything holistic. It can alter any future test that may need to be run for one thing, and I just don't advise treating an unknown condition. You could make things worse. Many vets will suggest holistic products in conjunction with regular treatments, depending on the condition. Even holistic vets work in conjunction with regular vets. If you don't have access to a holistic vet, and your vet is unfamiliar or not open to holistic products to work with, aid, etc his/her approach...just be sure that they are aware of what you are administering for their records. It's just a safe guard for what ever they may need to prescribe or do in the future.
[/B][/QUOTE]


yes, you are totally right. my boyfriend said the same thing... haha. i started reading aloud everything i had looked up to him and he had to tell me to slow me down.  he told me we werent doing anything but what the doctor said until we got the tests back. i am just so ready to get the healing process going.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh I can totally understand. I'd be the same way. Waiting is the HARDEST. :grouphug:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh Bless You , your boyfriend & your little cutie pie!! She sure is lucky to be in your hearts. I hope you get a diagnosis that is the best of all possibilities.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I've been slowly catching up on the posts after battling with the flu and only saw your post now. I'm so sorry to hear about your puppy but hopeful that the neurologist may have some good news for you. rayer: Thank you to you and your boyfriend for taking such good care of her. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know I'm sending thoughts and prayers for a good outcome from the tests.You're wonderful parents for this little sweetheart. Please let us know. :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Your baby is beautiful. You and your boyfriend have hearts of gold. I can tell by the way you write that she is truly loved. Thank you for taking such good care of that beautiful puppy. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm just reading this post and am holding your little fur family in my prayers and good thoughts. rayer: rayer: rayer: .... You are a blessed soul for taking in this baby and caring for her. What a lucky little girl... I hope to read good updates soon.

God Bless you.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Keeping you and your Rufus in my prayers that it's nothing too serious. My childhood best friend, Monique a toy poodle, went blind at a young age due to a "defect." I can't remember exactly what it was I just remember my mom using that word.

She learned to get around inside and outside like you wouldn't believe. She ran around the house jumping on and off furniture and we were very careful never to move the furniture because she was fearless and always believed everything would be were it should be.  And the minute the front door opened she would take off like a shot to the lake levee and run and run and run with us kids following behind of course (and there were no streets to get there so it was safe). And then into the lake she would go for her swim. People couldn't believe she was blind. I miss her to this day. She lived a very happy life. I wish the same for your baby.

Linda


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Please keep us updated on the progress. You and your boyfriends are angels. Thank you for helping this poor baby.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so proud of your compassion and the care that you have given this wee dog. I looked at your video on You Tube and she is a pretty ittle thing and my heart broke at watching her run into things. I hope that you find some answers soon. I would keep her confined in a certain room that she knows well while you are at work. That way she will be totally comfortable and secure when you are not with her. I applaud your playing with her and allowing her to be relaxed with you. Time and patience will be your best bet. I would avoid taking her to new places until she is older and more secure with herself. I think "sameness" is your best bet now. You are a special person. God bless.


----------



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow. I am so sorry I have left everyone hanging but to be honest, I don’t know anything different. 

They are telling me that everything has come back fine/normal. Her blood work is fine, bile work is fine… the only thing they are telling me is that distemper might be a possibility. They want to do a spinal tap and ct scan but that is frustrating since they haven’t told us anything but they “don’t know”. They said that her “distemper levels” (I know that isn’t the right terminology but I can’t remember what they said) were a little high and they wanted to wait a few more weeks and run another blood test to see if they were at the same levels. I had only taken her to get her first set of shots and the doctor told me to skip the next set just in case the distemper vaccine is what caused her to get sick. 

The thing is though, she seems to be perking up. Besides the fact that she still can’t see (and that’s another story) she is doing everything she is supposed to be doing. She is playing and running around and peeing and pooping everywhere. (I guess I was living in a fantasy world thinking she had gotten the hang of the potty pads, lol) She used to sleep all the time but now she is out and about when we get home from work and up and ready to play when we wake up. She is always wanting to wrestle and play tug of war. She is acting like a normal puppy… I don’t get what is going on. She stopped circling for awhile and was actually walking straight lines but in the past few days the circles have come back. Not as bad as they used to be, but they are there. 

As far as her being completely blind, I don’t think that she is. We think that she might be able to see silhouettes because every once in awhile, you can tell she can see you and she will jump to catch you. But, she is still running into things. I think for the most part she has the layout of the living room and her room down. 

I have also noticed in the past few days something in her digestive system is making noises. I noticed last night that she might be throwing up in her mouth and then swallowing it back down. I was playing with her and heard the noise. It was almost like it freaked her out and she scooted back and kinda made a jerking motion like she was throwing up. Nothing ever came out but after what looked like her trying to keep it down, (and this is the best way I can describe it) it was like she was chewing with her mouth open/smacking her gums. I think this might have been happening for a little while now. I’ve noticed the “gum smacking” for a little while now but never knew what was causing it. 

I think that is about it. Oh, she has stopped barking. It’s a little bittersweet since she doesn’t make any noise at all (except for if she gets hurts or something like that, so at least I know she still has a voice) but I miss her little howls.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It must be very frustrating for you--not knowing. I'm glad to hear she is playing. It looks like her liver is O.K., that's one relief. Gum smacking and some of her behavior makes me wonder about small seizures. Circling--humm--still sounds neurological. 

I'm just so glad you have her and will take good care of her and give her love. :wub: :wub: Please stay in touch.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh my. You guys and your little baby are in our thoughts and prayers for a happy healthy life and an answer for all of your questions. :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I understand the frustration...however without diagnostics it is not possible for the vet to give you any further information...Sorry.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I wish you had some answers. I really believe what we were seeing with your little one circling was her mapping the area due to her blindness/poor eye sight. She is probably doing less in certain areas she knows better and now that she's feeling better, is exploring new areas and thus circling to map the new areas. 

I do remember reading an incident of a Maltese going blind after a vaccination so that is why I had asked in my very first reply about how old she was and which ones were done and were they done at one time. I wish I could remember where I read about that puppy so I could pull up that info. It is extremely rare and I would not promote not vaccinating. Just to spread them out and at the proper age. Your first vet really should have known better. If my memory is correct on the article or post I read about that puppy, there was a chance that the eye sight could come back. If it was due to a certain vaccine that is. And maybe that is what is happening with your little one. You said it seems like she can see maybe shadows or a little of something. In any case, thank you for the update. Please keep us posted as to her progress.


----------



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

well, I guess I spoke too soon...

I went home from lunch and she was laying on her pee pads. she looked like she was drunk and about to pass out. she didn't move when I picked her up (totally unusual) but then when I went to cradle her in my arms, she screamed. I paniced and knew I had to take her to the vet. once I put her in her carrier her head flopped back and I thought she died. the whole car ride I'm talking to her, trying to keep her awake. I can see she is breathing and her eyes were somewhat open. long story short.... the vet said dogs tend to lay thier heads like that when there is brain swelling. she was honest with me in letting me know there isn't much she can do. 

so, I guess this is the end of the road for my little bean. my boyfriend and I are financially drained at this point and even if we were to get a ct scan, there would still be the cost of fixing whatever it is. 

I tremendously appreciate all of your kind words and support. thank you all so much for you love and prayers. I'm sure I won't be around after this unless a miracle happens. as much as I would love another Maltese, after all of the money we have put into Rufus, we won't be able to afford another one. (plus I think right now it would hurt too much seeing another maltese that isn't her)

if anything changes, I will let you know. again... thank you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (jetpackhero @ Feb 24 2010, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889903


> well, I guess I spoke too soon...
> 
> I went home from lunch and she was laying on her pee pads. she looked like she was drunk and about to pass out. she didn't move when I picked her up (totally unusual) but then when I went to cradle her in my arms, she screamed. I paniced and knew I had to take her to the vet. once I put her in her carrier her head flopped back and I thought she died. the whole car ride I'm talking to her, trying to keep her awake. I can see she is breathing and her eyes were somewhat open. long story short.... the vet said dogs tend to lay thier heads like that when there is brain swelling. she was honest with me in letting me know there isn't much she can do.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm assuming the vet is sure about this diagnosis? Poor little Rufus. I guess it was all neurological. This is so sad after all you've done. Thank you for trying to give this little baby a good life in the short time you had her. :heart: This unfortunately underscores the problem of dogs being bred by BYBs -- she was sold or given away way early and she has these problems which would have been picked up in this month if still at a breeder. It' so heartbreaking. :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry, my heart is breaking with you for you and your little furbaby, you have been there for all the rough times and I know that she knew you were there for her and I am glad that you came home for lunch to be with her when she needed you the most. I want to say thank you so much for being there from the beginning and being her mommy. Hugs to you and please keep in touch it really helps at times like this. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this. :crying:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry. I was really hoping that it was just her eyesight. You and your bf are in my prayers. I can only imagine the emotional turmoil you are in right now.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sending love to you and your boyfriend.......I am so sorry about your little baby!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. Is Rufus at home with you? My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry to learn this news you and your boyfriend and Rufus are in my thoughts and prayers. rayer:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear the latest news. I hope her brain swelling goes down and pray for a miracle. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so sorry. My prayers are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry! I'm praying for a miracle and hope everything turns out well. :bysmilie: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jetpackhero (Feb 4, 2010)

we put her to sleep last night. one of the hardest things ive ever had to do....
i cant believe how attached we had become in just a few short months.

thanks again for all your warmth and kindness.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you. May you find comfort and peace in knowing you gave her love and a wonderful home and family for her short life.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

:smcry: I'm so sorry. Please know you've done your best to provide for her a loving home. RIP little Rufus. :grouphug:


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I am so sorry. Please know you and your boyfriend were wonderful parents to Rufus. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Jan


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness. I wa reading your posts and then was going to reply that I too and hoping for a miracle. But then I read your most recent post. I am so sorry for what you both and poor Rufus had to go through. I am so sorry for your loss. You did everything you could, and don't feel bad about that. She had a great life while she was with you! Even though it was extremely too short, I'm sure she felt extremely loved in your care. And you did the best thing for her, the most selfless thing. She is at peace now. God bless and take care *hug*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying: I'm so sorry. May Rufus rest in peace. Please remember what terrific parents you were to her for her little time on earth. You brought her joy, fun and love. Who could ask for more? Thank you for taking this baby in when she needed someone. :hugging:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry, I know the pain of having to make that very difficult decision, you gave her a great home and did the right thing for her :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I am so very sorry. I was really hoping and praying that she would be ok. You did so very much for her. I'm just heartbroken for you.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

So sorry :hugging: You were great parents.

Darlene and Miley


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. I'm glad that you were able to give this little pup so much love.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear your little sweetie didn't make it,it was sounding so promising... :crying: You tried everything you could,please know that. Even though the time was so short,she'll remember it always and be waiting to kiss you at the bridge.
I know the pain well to see them start to do better than just like that they're gone. I understand about another Malt. We had a small black cocker named Amy,she was the love of our lives. We knew her time was coming and wanted another dog,before she passed, to help ease the pain. We couldn't bring ourselves to get another cocker since it would remind us of her. We settled on a Maltese,we'd researched the breed talked to a few friends who had Malts. 
White dog,polar opposite fo a black dog,thought it would help. It did,for us, our 2 girls are so loved,I think it helped us to go w/ a different breed,6 months later we saw a sickly buff cocker puppy and took her in,that made 3,then 6 years later we took in 2 more Malts,that's 5.
It's hard to let them go,I get attatched to easily,it's hard not to.
Even if you decide on another breed later,other than a Malt,you will always be welcome on the forum. It's a place for those who appreciate and love Malts,but we're not Malt exclusive. You're still a Malt mommy. :wub: 
So sorry.....


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Dearest JetPackHero,

You ( and your boyfriend) are true heroes. I know you are kind of numb and sad and feeling powerless right now. Please know how appreciated you are. The world is a better place because people like you two are in it.

If our life's worth is ever measured it will be in "love given". Lucky little Rufus could not have been loved more. For in her brief life you attended to her every need and loved her so very much.

She will be forever a baby dog in your hearts and she will never be forgotten. 

Please remember the good times, the funny times and the lovey times. Don't dwell on the sad or bad things that you had no control over. 

Thank you for loving little Rufus so very much. God Bless you both for having such big hearts.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

I just read your posts and am so sorry for you and your boyfriend. Just know that you did all you could do for sweet Rufie and she is now at peace.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh I am so very sorry to hear about Rufus. We will all keep Rufus in our hearts as I am sure he remains in yours for a lifetime. You were great parents. I can't imagine what you and your family must be going thru. RIP Rufus. :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:'( lil rufie was lucky to have u n ur boyfriend as parents ! im so so sorry for ur loss.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i am super late to this thread, but just wanted to say how very sorry i am for your loss.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I cried as I read your post. Please know you were a gift from God to that special little baby girl. Know that she knew you loved her and did what you could to help her and to love her. RIP sweet little one!!!


----------

